# Where to get potassium permanganate?



## asincero (Mar 25, 2006)

Who sells potassium permanganate? None of the local fish stores have it. I googled for it, but the hits I get gives me suppliers who want to charge me more than $150 for a huge jug of the stuff. Don't they come in little bottles?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I seem to remember Aquatic Ecosystems having it but I don't remember the container size.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I think Sears carry them in the appliance department/water softner. 

Thanh


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's the main ingredient in Jungle Clear Water. That can be found in the medication section of your fish store.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

For $150, I'm sure it is analytical grade. Try to find some reagent/techincal grade and it should be 1/10th of the price, normally. You can also find it in powdered/granular form. As to where, I'm not sure.

-Dustin


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a couple:

Science Company

ESP Chemicals

I didn't go all the way through the websites, but it's listed as a hazardous material so I suspect if you have to order it you'll have to tack on a hazardous material shipping fee.

I used "potassium permanganate" in froogle.com as a search term.


----------

